# Is ROAR membership important to you?



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

One would think that membership into the one and only sacntioning RC body in the US that can actually crown National and Regional champions along with qualifying to to compete on a World level at an IFMAR race, that more people would want to be a part of ROAR. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)

Not for oval.


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

Doesnt a ROAR title mean anything? Would you like to see an OVAL world championship?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

never had a roar membership and probably never will. no sense in getting something i'll never use only race local or with the brl and they don't require you have one to race with them. roar only seems to be concerned with the road course due to the fact there seems to be more of them than oval people. always seemed to be that way over the last 20 yrs.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

..I've never really thought ROAR wasn't interested in OVAL as much as I've thought OVAL racers weren't interested in ROAR.

ROAR is just made up of RACERS...they are US....we are them. If ever OVAL wants MORE ROAR - then MORE OVAL racers need to join ROAR and take over from within.

The question would be WHY? 

If OVAL doesn't need ROAR, then why would OVAL racers flock to it..and take it over?

...would having a STRONG OVAL representation in ROAR cause OVAL Racing to GROW?

It wouldn't matter how GOOD Roar got ...there have been enough long time racers with complaints about things that ROAR did 100 years ago...that they would beat up a NEW ROAR...and people would quickly lose interest.


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

Good input. I was just thinking it would be nice to crown a world champion but I guess the Snowbird race already does that. I would like to see more competition from over seas. Oval is growing and I have seen rc oval races in England and Sweden and Norway. It seems like everyone has pretty much written ROAR off.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Had to join for the Nats, ran .12NP and no it is really useless to me. There do not "seem" to be an interest from ROAR to add the Nitro Classes to thier line-up of classes. When this one runs out I doubt I will renew it. But, never say never... ever.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I've heard that the qualifying for the IFMAR has been discussed about going to a different organization or organized racing series.........RC Pro. Not sure if it got any further traction, but, I do know it was being considered. If ROAR looses that, what is the perceived value?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Here we go again.Another what is ROAR good for thread.Lets see- Basic rules that you follow and insurance!The companies that produce the products you use follows them otherwise the car and bodies- motors and batteries would vary from each manufacuturer.It's the same old tired talk about what if ROAR is gone and a new organization comes along. That's been said since I started racing in 1980. Look at all the organizations that have come and gone to compete with ROAR.Even when they were competiting the manufacturers followed ROAR.Done


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I understand what you are saying BullFrog. ROAR has laid the groundwork for all of these other organizations (who have come and gone) to come about.

Most races whether a ROAR race or not will follow ROAR rules to some extent.

But, the thread is "Is ROAR important to YOU". And seeing as I run Nitro-Pan, ROAR does nothing for me as far as a sanctioned class on a regular basis. So unless they have us back for the Nats, I probably will NOT be renewing. But if they were to add NP to their list of classes, I would try to get out local track to become a ROAR track and hold some ROAR events.


----------



## Rickity Racer (Feb 21, 2004)

Oval racing had an organization that was concerned with Oval only, but the oval racers had a way of beating that organization to death. Did it go because of ROAR and it's lack of defined rules for Oval Racing? No. It went by the roadside because of the racers involved in Oval Racing. 

IFMAR? When and wheere were the last IFMAR Oval Worlds held??


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Rickity,

The only problem with that thinking is...this is posted (unless I'm seeing wrong) in the GENERAL R/C Discussion, not the OVAL. So it reaches more than just oval racers.

I do however agree...I've never seen a TRUE Oval 'World Championship' or 'International Championship' that had any kind of sanctioning.

SNOWBIRDS can be called 'International', but it's not sanctioned. The big DIRT OVAL race at COOPERS....is it sanctioned? There is a "DIRT OVAL NATIONALS" held every year at Racer's Haven in Bakersfield CA - it's NOT sanctioned...the IIC in Vegas (International Indoor Championships?) - not sanctioned...and what about CLEVELAND?

...that doesn't even cover ANY of the Off-Road "Championship" events that are non-sanctioned...


----------



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

I think ROAR is great . And it could be wonderful again with more people dedicating time to help Roar . Someday I would even like to run for a seat with ROAR .


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes there was one time a world oval race- The organization was headed by John Thawley.It failed.
As for Nitro and ROAR the President is a nitro guy and has no electric blood in him.
Oval racing is an American thing. Just like our Football. Take it out of the country and it flops.When Cart goes outside the country do they race oval- no road course.
You want ROAR to change - you need dedicated people to run for office and with help from others they can change it. Roar has never changed or acted quickly.Now if you want them to act more like NASCAR where they change rules or interputations quickly vote somebody that will just that.That's not going to happen just look at the history and vote counts throught the years.Now that we have computers and the internet we can complain quicker. But look how many actually post and compalin- a few.


----------

